# Help with finding a helmet for my large oval shaped head



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

K here's my major problem. I have a fairly large head. My head is largest front to back. I have to wear an XXL helmet in motorcycle helmets and only certain brands will fit. I have problems with some bike helmets even being XL. Some helmets will fit, but it seems most are made for round heads. I come off looking like a giant mushroom cause of how much it sticks out at the sides. I end up with gaps at the sides too, which can't be good. 

I've been looking at helmets online and sizes to try and get a good idea, but with my head size I can't buy one without trying it on. The problem is all helmet manufacturers list is circumference which gives you no indication of the shape. Even some XLs just won't fit me. Any recommendations of helmets that might work? Also, is there a good bike shop in the area with a LARGE selection of helmets where I can go try some on?

Also, maybe I just haven't tried on enough helmets, but it seems bike helmet manufacturers don't realize people have different head shapes? Motorcycle helmets have made huge progress on this front with all different manufacturers making all different shapes and sizes. But every single bicycle helmet I've tried on has been almost completely round.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Also, is there a good bike shop in the area with a LARGE selection of helmets where I can go try some on?


Man, if all our LBS' kept an online inventory, we'd immediately have an answer to that question.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nickle said:


> Man, if all our LBS' kept an online inventory, we'd immediately have an answer to that question.


Haha. Well I'd have a better idea.  Right now I'm not sure where to start other than to start checking some shops out. Gas being what it is these days, kinda sucks, but ah well.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Haha. Well I'd have a better idea.  Right now I'm not sure where to start other than to start checking some shops out. Gas being what it is these days, kinda sucks, but ah well.


I hear phonecalls are cheaper than gas. Calling shops before driving will at least let you establish a good list of who has the best stock of helmets before even starting the car. But hey, I'm not a doctor.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

For the most part, Bells are known to be more for the oval heads of the world. Giros are usually more round. there are a lot of other brands out there though so just find a place with a variety of brands.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nickle said:


> I hear phonecalls are cheaper than gas. Calling shops before driving will at least let you establish a good list of who has the best stock of helmets before even starting the car. But hey, I'm not a doctor.


:lol: Smartass.


----------



## tmosebar (Sep 23, 2005)

Bell :thumbsup:


----------



## KeepItSimpleSpeed (Sep 25, 2004)

*perhaps Rudy?*

You might try Rudy Project. The helmets of theirs that I've tried don't really fit me at all (too much room from side to side) where as Giros and Bells fit like a glove.

But I have a small-sized head...and I don't know about their large styles.

Also you can get a 25% off coupon here: http://www.e-rudy.com

(they sponsor a race series I produce...but I do not work for them, FYI)


----------



## mtnboi68 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got a giant dome (no, I'm not hydrocephalic) and found that Bell works great. I've got an 'Influx' model from a couple of years ago.


----------



## squooshy (Oct 29, 2005)

One more vote for Bell. And good look with ski helmets! Those are even harder to pick for
large heads.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

OK, this is coming from a guy that uses, ahem, a XXXL motorcycle helmet (YIKES!). Bell helmets are the ONLY way to go! They definitely fit an oval head (Giro's are decidedly for round heads). Try Bicycle Village. They had last year's X-Ray's on sale for something like $50.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

+1 for Bell. Run a lrg X-Ray. It might be discontinued tho. My bud runs a Lamar or Lemar and says it fits his "Spunik" pretty well.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, the X-Ray is a disco'd model, but I think BV bought out the ENTIRE remaining stock. Last time I was in BV in the 'Springs, they had like 50 of them.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

+1 for Bell Influx. I too have a large head (7 3/4" hat size) and have found that Bells with the GPS fit system work great for those of us who are more "cranially endowed"


----------



## j-rocket (May 19, 2005)

*feel your pain...*

I'm in the same boat with a long-oval shaped head. "European cyclist", as my wife likes to say. I searched for at least a year before getting a Lazer helmet that fit. I wasted gas and time trying on all Giros, Bells, Specialized (used to fit), LAS, LG, Limar, etc. I also mail-ordered and returned 2 different Rudy Projects...both times eating the cost of return shipping. I finally took a gamble on the Lazer Genesis and have been happy ever since.

Most helmet manufactures seem to make a "generic, round" shape and toss in extra padding to fit the smaller percentage of oval shaped heads.

Good luck with your search!

J


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I ended up getting a Fox Flux in white/grey. Fits great, really like the retention system, and it looks alot better than most of the helmets I've tried on. Also it provides better rear head/neck protection than most helmets. So far I'm really satisfied with it. Thanks for all the feedback though.


----------

